# Training to be an EMT in Honolulu



## mrhunt (Mar 5, 2012)

So Im in school in honolulu Training to be an EMT Through kapiolani community college. 

im about 1 or 2 semesters away From completing my Pre-req's( i work 60 hours a week so i cant take full course loads unfortunately)
ive taken Med terminology, English 100, Nursing 100(for the clinical experience), Religion 100 (i forget what its called but i needed it) And am finishing up my 1st out of 2 semesters of anatomy physiology.

heres my question, A&P Is way harder than i imagined and am getting C's in lecture and B+ in lab. Although im aware that Passing minimum requirements to the Program is a C, Will they actually LET YOU IN with a C in a&p?

Before this semster i had a 4.0 GPA so im unsure how much this one class will drop it, but i have a clean driving record(one parking ticket) and refrences and Clinical experience, So Will one C Not get me into the program? Anyone here who's taken it in oahu?

I'd love to hear your thoughts! is it easy to get a job as an EMT-B over here or Not really?


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait...EMT-B in Hawaii requires a degree, or is this for the medic program?

EMT-B is generally a class, NR and state certification, and get hired.


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Wait...EMT-B in Hawaii requires a degree, or is this for the medic program?
> 
> EMT-B is generally a class, NR and state certification, and get hired.



Same here in Ohio , jus one course about 2-3 months . But if your in a medic program, emt-b is one quarter , medic class are a year and the rest pre eq class about 6-7 months . for a two year associate's degree . totaling 109 credits


----------



## mrhunt (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, but you have to have pre-req's to get into the class, such as A&P and Med termonology.....So my real question is can i GET INTO the class with a C in A&P? They state that you need a MINIMUM C To get into the class....

but is that true? Has anyone taken it through KCC over here?


----------



## Squad51 (Mar 8, 2012)

Typically EMT classes are easy to get into.  It's not like you're applying to nursing school.  If you have the tuition and prereq's I'd say you're in.  Idk about Hawaii though?  I'm just saying generally speaking.

P.S. You have my sympathy living in Hawaii.


----------



## Hawaii (Dec 16, 2012)

mrhunt said:


> So Im in school in honolulu Training to be an EMT Through kapiolani community college.
> 
> im about 1 or 2 semesters away From completing my Pre-req's( i work 60 hours a week so i cant take full course loads unfortunately)
> ive taken Med terminology, English 100, Nursing 100(for the clinical experience), Religion 100 (i forget what its called but i needed it) And am finishing up my 1st out of 2 semesters of anatomy physiology.
> ...



Hey I'm actually taking prerequisites for KCC EMT class too. I know this thread is a little old and your probably already passed the EMT class but this is for future reference for anyone that will be taking the course at KCC. 

Try to get the best grade that you can get when doing your prerequisites. KCC EMT program looks at your grades and put you in numerical order with all the other people that are trying to get into the class. From the really good students as #1 to the bad GPA students. Basically you want to be on the top. Try to get some experience in the medical field. Like volunteering at a hospital like Queens Straub Kapiolani medical center ect...


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow sucks that you have to have pre-reqs to take an EMT class


----------



## saskvolunteer (Dec 16, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Wow sucks that you have to have pre-reqs to take an EMT class



... Why does that suck? More education is the answer, not the problem.


----------

